# Question



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

I need to know which brands of lawn and garden tractors, uses a drive shaft in there drive line. I know that Honda did, are there any others or are they all belt drive? Thanks Bye


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

BelarusBulldog said:


> I need to know which brands of lawn and garden tractors, uses a drive shaft in there drive line. I know that Honda did, are there any others or are they all belt drive? Thanks Bye



Cub cadet used a drive shaft on some models..


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

The 2xxx and 3xxx series use a shaft drive for the trans and the 3xxx series also uses shaft drive for the mower.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for your answers, sorry about the double post. Bye


----------

